# Gilded Maquettes



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Example of non-precious gilded finishes. Imitation gold notan border with bronze powder design, Copper leaf acid etched and painted design, aluminum leave with distressed border, japanese mirror finish and painted design. Large design of three fans each done in a non-precious metal imitation gold, copper and aluminum with acid treatments and design. 

Laura Tust


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Very cool. Keep the photos coming. Soon as I can afford it I would like to take your class.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Woodland said:


> Very cool. Keep the photos coming. Soon as I can afford it I would like to take your class.


We plan on posting many more Photos.


Thank You
Laura Tust


----------

